# Bearded dragon ill? HELP



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

Hiya my friend on another forum posted this but has had no replies. so I thought I'd post it here cos I know you guys have a lot of knowledge of BDs....
Any info anyone has please help.

First Setup, lighting temp, food, and enclosure are the same as Have been for 2 years, nothing changed to cause this.

My largest Bearded dragon, has a swollen beard (NOT PUFFED LIKE WHEN THREATEND) Its basicly his neck area is bulging out under his beard, its actually WIDER than his beard. Iv been surfing the web for 4 hours no and the closest i got is 
MAYBE respitory infection but verry unlikley-- no symptoms beyond swelling!


His behavior hasnt changed hes not acting sick, The only thing i noticed is it looked like he has a hard time swallowing, but hes active, eats well, poops regularly, its just The swelling on the neck!


I found One other forum where the Same exact symptoms were on a beardie named Spyro, And Spyro was taken to a vet, after all the blood work and tests everything seemed ok, and before the member Replyied if anything else was told or tested....He posted that he got divorced and sold the dragons anyway. So i never got the conclusion.


I also saw one record of a dragon having CANCER! but there was significant lethargy and weight loss in it, Mine is acting normal just dificulty swallowing and the swelling under his chin
If anyone Knows Anything or finds anything out i couldnt THANK YOU in advance. If not tomorow its VET time.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

hmmm...have you had a look inside his mouth??
just incase there is anything lodged there or see if hes got mouth rot or an infection of some kind.
is it swollon all the time or does it come and go??

i have some paperwork on lukemia in beardies ill go find it and have a look at the symptons.
any chance you could post a picture of his head and swollen area?


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

weeminx said:


> hmmm...have you had a look inside his mouth??
> just incase there is anything lodged there or see if hes got mouth rot or an infection of some kind.
> quote]
> 
> Agreed there maybe something lodged into his throat and the other possible problems, pictures would be helpful to see how much it has swollen by, but i would take it to the vet to be on the safe side


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Based on what you've said, it's not going to be something you can treat yourself or that will go away overnight. So there's no real reason to delay getting it to the vets...


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

This isn't his BD, but the BD in the photo he found has an identical swelling.
Any ideas?


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

bump
any ideas?


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm not sure, maybe its just swollen glands, like the same as us when we get a sore throat our glands in our neck swell .. and like you said hes having a hard time swallowing so maybe its something as simple as a sore throat... did you check to see if anything was lodged in his throat? but its not the type of thing that will go away over night .. take the BD to the vets if i was you... @ least it'll put your mind @ rest & if its nothing then that's good but if they find something @ least they can give you something to help you get rid of the swelling =)


hope i helped, let us no how he gets on 

and so i no for future reference if anything like this happens 2 one of my beardies =)

:2thumb:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

:lol2:
theres nothing wrong with your beardie
the sagging you are showing in the picture is perfectly normal for an adult beardie.
i mainly see females with this sagging as they age.
i have a 18 month old female who is starting to do the sagging...and an 8month old female who is also showing this.my male on the other hand who is 4 doesnt have any signs of sagging jowls.
nothing to worry about honest!!!!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

is it a definate male????


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

As far as I know it is definately male (not my beardie). Does this mean it could be something worrying?
Or is definately just sagging jowls?


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

nah its just sagging jowls honest.
if it is exactly like that picture i wouldnt worry.
my mate has a 10 yr old female who has really saggy jowls and she stores water in it...she gets a drink then u see her slowly drinking from her saggy bits.:lol

im sure there will be loads of other adult beardie keepers who have this sagging in their beardies too.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

A photo of his BD would help just to make sure - it's impossible to tell if it is a "normal" thing or not based on a photo of someone else's beardie that looks similar...


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

OK. so he took the beardie to a reptile vet as he was really worried and the beardie hadn't been eating. It turned out that it was an infection, so the vet prescribed baytril (sp?) antibiotic and also gave him critical care formula to feed the beardie from a syringe until he is able and willing to start eating again.
Thanks for all your help, hopefully the BD will be back to full health soon.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

blink said:


> OK. so he took the beardie to a reptile vet as he was really worried and the beardie hadn't been eating. It turned out that it was an infection, so the vet prescribed baytril (sp?) antibiotic and also gave him critical care formula to feed the beardie from a syringe until he is able and willing to start eating again.
> Thanks for all your help, hopefully the BD will be back to full health soon.


Glad to hear he's got it diagnosed and it's nothing too serious.


----------

